# I think scum killed Wake



## R.D.




----------



## RosieS

All the waiting seems to be the most difficult part of the game.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

You admitting to something RD? lol


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> All the waiting seems to be the most difficult part of the game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I agree. But the reds have to make their choice. And the townies with night time roles have to submit their choices as well.

They have two days to make their choices and we barely got done the last lynching yesterday.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> You admitting to something RD? lol


----------



## Avatar4321

R.D. said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You admitting to something RD? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he said the deadline was the 8th.
> 
> RIP SB
Click to expand...


I just checked, he did say that. But he said it was the 8th at 2pm. However, he posted that on the 8th at 3pm.


----------



## RosieS

Poor Bones. The Mafia would not have been able to kill her, but we sure did.

Well, you all did. I voted to lynch someone else.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You admitting to something RD? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he said the deadline was the 8th.
> 
> RIP SB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just checked, he did say that. But he said it was the 8th at 2pm. However, he posted that on the 8th at 3pm.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaitra

RosieS said:


> All the waiting seems to be the most difficult part of the game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I agree.  I'm not very good at waiting.  :blush:


----------



## Avatar4321

Neither am I. Not for fun things. and this game has been fun


----------



## Avatar4321

I was kind of hoping something might have happened by now. But i guess ill just have to wait till i can get on again later.  Have a good evening guys.


----------



## Wake

_Usually..._ 

...Mafia Nights take 3 days, and the thread stays locked even after all Night Actions are received.

...Mafia Days are usually 2-3 weeks, depending on the number of players.


----------



## Wake

OH...

I see what happened now.

Yesterday was the 8th, and because Night was only supposed to be 2 real-life days, I was supposed to have the deadline be 5/10/14.

See folks, that was one of those "I can't brain today, I've got the dumb" days.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> I thought he said the deadline was the 8th.
> 
> RIP SB
> 
> OH...
> 
> I see what happened now.
> 
> Yesterday was the 8th, and because Night was only supposed to be 2 real-life days, I was supposed to have the deadline be 5/10/14.
> 
> See folks, that was one of those "I can't brain today, I've got the dumb" days.



Happens to everyone sometimes.


----------



## R.D.

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he said the deadline was the 8th.
> 
> RIP SB
> 
> OH...
> 
> I see what happened now.
> 
> Yesterday was the 8th, and because Night was only supposed to be 2 real-life days, I was supposed to have the deadline be 5/10/14.
> 
> See folks, that was one of those "I can't brain today, I've got the dumb" days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens to everyone sometimes.
Click to expand...


Happens to me way too often


----------



## R.D.

> blackflag was a vanilla townie.



crap!


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> blackflag was a vanilla townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crap!
Click to expand...


Naw, it's great!

Maybe we can finally start getting to some down and dirty fun .


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


>



Needs #WakeupWake [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## R.D.

MeBelle60 said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs #WakeupWake [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
Click to expand...




I'll mss you


----------



## MeBelle

R.D. said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs #WakeupWake [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll mss you
Click to expand...

 



I'll miss me tooo!


----------



## MeBelle

Hey [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], my death scene sucked btw!


----------



## Wake

Sorry, Mebelle! 

I was hungry, damn it...


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Hey [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION], my death scene sucked btw!



Maybe mine will be better.


----------

